# my new whittling set



## scrimman (Dec 22, 2012)

[attachment=15018]
The top two have walnut handles. The next two have lord-only-knows-what-they-made-that-pallet-out-of handles. Yeah, I know its not up to the usual standards shown around here, but it DID teach me how to make those magnificent mosaic pins I've been seeing here so often! The blades are xacto clone blades that I picked up at Hobby Lobby; I learned a while back that they are decent steel and certainly sharpenable, so I decided that they'd be a good blades for this experiment.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like your "experiment" went very well. Awesome stuff.


----------

